# B13 rear STB



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to gauge an interest on a rear STB for the B13 Sentra. This one would require *NO* cutting to make it fit. It would fit in the channel behind the rear seat and under the rear deck. I don't have any pictures yet, but I will try to this weekend. Cost would be around $60 or $70. I need serious responses to see if it will be worth it to produce them.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm interested


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Does it bolt onto the to top of the towers or does it just press against the tower walls? Just a question as there was someone trying to put a bolt on one together for a while.

brent meints


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Bolts to the upper strut bolts like the front one does. This on is competely invisible once installed.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Sounds pretty cool, for 60 bucks or whatever I think I wiould be interested.

Brent Meints


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *Cost would be around $60 or $70. *


What a ripoff! The one I had in my old car, I got for free!

(sr20deforum.com is down, so I can't continue taunting Eric in his thread over there. )


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

All i want to see is a pic with fitment and a pic of the bar. Will it be paintable or is it polished etc?

brent


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

coachflip said:


> *All i want to see is a pic with fitment and a pic of the bar. Will it be paintable or is it polished etc?
> 
> brent *


If it's anything like this:

http://www.hmp.net/slowse-r/diy/driv_stb.gif
http://www.hmp.net/slowse-r/diy/pass_stb.gif
http://www.hmp.net/slowse-r/diy/stb1.gif

it should work well (and will probably be prettier).


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

sweet, that looks great. Thanks for posting pics. Is this the same bar that is running in a thread at the sr20de forums?

Brent


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

It will be based on that bar, but it will be improved. The end links will welded to the bar. There will be adjustability in the middle of the bar, instead of the sides. You gave up all rights to that bar when you sold the car Pat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm in!  It looks good...very invisible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Im IN!
I'm will to pay $60.
Keep us updated...
There is someone developing one on SR20DEforum.com,
but it still seems to be in the works.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

That's me on the sr20 fourm also.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

for $60 i'll take one! post here when you know what the whole deal is.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

I'm feeling really tired and lazy tonight, so... what exactly are the advantages(i.e. handling?) and what exactly does it do(improve handling, antiroll, whatnot)? Normally, I try to research the crap out of things... sometimes too much, and end up making a mountain out of a mole hill.

If it does improve the handling and whatnot... for $60, I'm in. Sounds like a nice upgrade w/o spending out the butt.

Later,
Mark

'91 SE-R


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Gimme the bar!*

I'm in as well! Keep us posted... I need a new susp mod.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Count me in as well. I've been waiting 9 years for someone to make a rear stb for the B13...


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

vladha said:


> *I'm feeling really tired and lazy tonight, so... what exactly are the advantages(i.e. handling?) and what exactly does it do(improve handling, antiroll, whatnot)? Normally, I try to research the crap out of things... sometimes too much, and end up making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> If it does improve the handling and whatnot... for $60, I'm in. Sounds like a nice upgrade w/o spending out the butt.
> *


It stiffens up the rear of the car. Stiffer more responsive ass end = a bit more oversteer = happy FWD car. 

I had a rear STB in my old SE-R (Eric's friend bought the car, now he is copying the design and is going to get rich while I sit here and eat bologna sandwiches and drink lukewarm tap water), and by itself it was a noticeable improvement.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I'm in as well, keep us informed


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I bought a Rear Strut Tower Brace from courtesy nissan... It's the style that goes between the two strut towers behind the seat and below the deck. How does mine compare to the one that ya'll are developing? I kinda feel bad that I just bought this one and it's kinda in the way.

Thanks,


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

yours just isn't quite as effective as the bolt on style to the top of the towers. More of the force is spread across the top of the strut and makes for better performance in my very old understanding of physics.

Brent Meints


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I'd be interested in a rear STB for my 94 XE... when you get more info just email or IM me. $60-$70 isn't a bad deal at all for something that i feel should have been out on the market a long time ago for our rides.


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm interested!

AZTECRED92


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'm interested as soon as I can scrape up some money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

*Rear STB*

I would definately be interested!!!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

So what's up eric, seems like there are quite a few peeps interested are you gonna make one?


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

If the offer is still good, I would definatley buy one of those braces, and the price sounds great! please include me if possible on this buy.


Thanks, Russellc


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

I would take one as well. What material would you be using?


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*YO HALLA*

I'll take one Baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

The STB is still on. I've been trying to get the motor rebuild in my '96 done before I start this. I first wanted to gauge interest, and there is tons of it. Within a few weeks, I'll have something good to show you guys.

eric


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

That's great news, keep us posted. Thanks...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

After I see some pics I'd probably buy one, for $60 I won't mess with making my own. However I have a question about it. If it adjusts in the middle, then how are you going to keep the bar stiff when you've broken it at the middle to put your threaded ends together? Will it be aluminum or steel and will it come painted?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*bout time!!!!*

Man u sparked my interest...and i have about three other guys that i know that want them too. Good job!!!.

Shaved, with rear light conversion, and fender flares coming soon.

I do all my own body work..sounds, engine work....etc..etc.

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

would that replace the "U" bar thats under the rear suspension????


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *would that replace the "U" bar thats under the rear suspension????
> *


no, that would be a sway bar. this is a strut bar we are talking about here.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

For 60 you can count me in on this deal.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

eric96ser what is going on. Are you going to make this happen. I'm really looking forward to buying one but you haven't posted any responses in a while.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ditto, it took me a while to even find the post again!


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Ditto! I am also interested in this Rear bar,please keep us in mind.

Thanks, Russellc


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Rear Strut Bar for B13*

You know if you think about it we B13 Boyz could use both the courtesy style rear strut bar that mounts between the shock towers (the kind you have to drill holes on each side) AND the kind that mounts on top of the shock towers that you guys are talking about. We could use BOTH! the rear one pushes out against the shock towers and the one on top stiffens everything up top. I have the courtest style one that you had to drill the holes and it does stiffen up the tail pretty nice, but hell another brace up top wouldnt hurt, it can only help the suspension perform more effectively. Count me in! Let me know! I really want one! Thanks!


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm interested!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Everyone that wants one*

Everyone that wants a rear strut tower bar for there B13 Sentras make some noisz!!!!........we gotta put the pressure on em so we can make this happen.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

this sucks, no one has heard from him. dude, if you can't make the bar, let us know, its ok! its been a month now since eric96ser's last post in this thread.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Goto 
http://www.mrtrally.com.au/performance/dealers_USA_MRT.htm

Pick your preferred dealer.

Call and ask them about Whiteline (AUS) products.

They have a rear STB for N14 Pulsars. It should fit just fine on a B13.

Chris


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

who is going to make them, A reputable company? Maybe get blueprints to make one ourselves. 
Chris


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Over on the sr20de forums, eric has explained that the guy who was going to do this with him no longer works for erics' company and eric can't contact him.

So, it's not looking good. Nice idea and good design, though.


Later,
Mark


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry about this guys. We never had a good weekend for both of us to work on it, and as of Friday, he doesn't work with me anymore. I'll take pictures of the bar I have, and you guys can make one, or have one made. Sorry again.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *Sorry about this guys. We never had a good weekend for both of us to work on it, and as of Friday, he doesn't work with me anymore. I'll take pictures of the bar I have, and you guys can make one, or have one made. Sorry again. *



That's ok Eric, thx for being honest with us and relaying this information to those interested. Sorry it didn't work out... any pictures you can take of the bar would be awesome. At least somebody here can reap the benefits of the RSTB!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

that sucks. anyway, definitely take LOTS of pictures for us to see! but, its no biggy about the bar, shit happens.


----------

